# Need thoughts on my pork butt..cooking today to serve tomorrow



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a 7 1/2# butt in the smoker, it just reached 160 and is looking great. I was planning to wrap it at this point but now I am reconsidering. I will not be serving till tomorrow after noon. I was hoping to smoke it tomorrow to serve tomorrow but because of commitments, that didn't work.

My plan is to reheat it in a crock pot to serve, maybe not the ideal situation but it is what it is so I need to make the most of it!

I am thinking I will not wrap it and if it gets too crispy it will soften up in the crock pot yet hoping I will still have some bark?

So, after taking off at 205 do I let it stand, wrap it at that point, put it in a cooler for a hour to rest????? To sure where to go at this point...HELP

And when do I pull it?

Dick ...a first timer


----------



## chef willie (Dec 13, 2013)

Me? I'd pull it as soon as I could handle it and treat it just like any other leftovers, cooling down as quickly as possible. save any accumulated juices and add those back in tomorrow. Reheat SLOWLY in the crock with a little apple juice perhaps or some finishing sauce to keep it from drying out. At 205 IT that bone should just slide out and shred easily......Willie


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

Chef Willie,

Thanks for the quick reply........that is what I will do.

Do recommend NO wrap then?


----------



## dougmays (Dec 13, 2013)

Do you have a vacuum sealer? if so you can pulled it apart, bag it with juices and seal. Put in the fridge and the next day boild the meat in the sealed bag. i've done this and it tastes great!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep, have the vacuum sealer, thought maybe for overnight I wouldn't need to go that far. Way going to pull it as soon as cool enough, put it in a fridge, have one in RV cooled down to 33* and just leave it till afternoon then warm it back in the crock pot with the added juices and a the finishing sauce.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## bigjp (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree with dougmays, reheating the pork by placing it in an air tight bag in heated water is a great way to do it.  It is called Sous-Vide and you will not dry out the meat and it will hold an exact temperature for a period of time.  Put a probe in the water and heat it to the desired temp and then place the sealed bag of pork in and wait.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, that sounds logical......I may wind up doing that. Was just thinking overnight it wasn't necessary but...??? That is why I asked


----------



## superdave (Dec 13, 2013)

One of Jeff's early, early blogs was about the time he smoked a butt on one day and wrapped / finished it the next in the oven.  At the time, he declared it one of his best.  I have done this procedure with both butts and briskets and had great results.  From where you are currently at in the smoke, you'd wrap and refrigerate overnight.  Set oven at 250 and bring up to internal temp tomorrow.


----------



## jayj123 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dittos to that^^^^^. I do this all the time. After it cools down some, wrap in Aluminum Foil while still whole and refrigerate. Reheat in oven, either in the same foil or remove and put in a foil covered pan to reheat. You will not be able to tell between fresh off the smoker or a day old. Plus the house will smell like fresh butt the next day. (That's a good thing, Right?)

I also Vacuum Seaal whole butts and freeze. I always have a least one butt in the freezer ready to go. Actually, I get nervous when I get down to only one!


----------

